# :( my degu :(



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

went in to pets at home and my degu had goneeeee  sniffle

im really gutted!


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> went in to pets at home and my degu had goneeeee  sniffle
> 
> im really gutted!


Whats a Degu??


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

they sell them at pets at home..they are really really cool, they are vry active and fun to watch


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> they sell them at pets at home..they are really really cool, they are vry active and fun to watch


Oh yeh my dad said when he was in the desert many many years ago he used to see them hopping around at night  Like big gerbils.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww  Sorry to hear about that  Hope you'll have another Sooty in the future 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> went in to pets at home and my degu had goneeeee  sniffle
> 
> im really gutted!




Dont worry there will be an other one...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Oh yeh my dad said when he was in the desert many many years ago he used to see them hopping around at night  Like big gerbils.


Degus don't live in the desert, they live in the Andes mountains and around that area.
What your father probably saw was a kangaroo rat or something simular


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> went in to pets at home and my degu had goneeeee  sniffle
> 
> im really gutted!


I'm sorry hun. Have you tried the RSPCA? They usually have degus in.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

My Pets at home has got about 20 degus in , ive jiust been in watching them all


----------



## leehall1984 (Jun 8, 2009)

hi, ive got 2 degus they was from pets at home there so cute and loveable but they are terrable for nibbleing an chewing there hammocks and exercise wheels lol


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAWWWwwwww so sorry  you could always have one of my 9  only joking i'm sure another Sooty will come along soon with your name on him or her :thumbup: x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Whats a Degu??


Think you need Educating :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Think you need Educating :thumbsup: lol


Shouldn't of laughed at that but I did anyway 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Midnight said:


> AAAWWWwwwww so sorry  you could always have one of my 9  only joking i'm sure another Sooty will come along soon with your name on him or her :thumbup: x


I'll have a degu please Kim  :lol:


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i will have 7 ready end on july me 2 new rescues came pregnant, gald someone pointed out they dont live in the desert i said it as soon i see that post lol


----------

